# Enregisrer une vidéo



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour à vous, quelqu'un sait-il au moyen de quel logiciel il me serait possible d'enregistrer une vidéo (dont les droits sont libres) sur internet pour pouvoir la lire ensuite sur mon ipad ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Cosmopod fait cela très bien avec Safari sur Mac. Il faut voir si cela marche avec le site ou est hébergé la vidéo.


----------



## salamander (9 Août 2010)

Pour les vidéos YouTube, il y a mitube, gratuit et qui est carrément bluffant, il permet d'enregistrer à partir de l'iPhone ou de l'ipad en wifi toutes les vidéos dispo dans plusieurs résolutions.


----------



## Diablo42 (17 Août 2010)

Malheureusement mitube a été retiré du store.


----------

